
My Code Blog: ICFP Contest 2008 - prakash
http://sdh33b.blogspot.com/2008/07/icfp-contest-2008.html
======
d0mine
_To my knowledge, this is the first entry in the ICFP contest's history to be
written almost entirely in TeX (except for a 90-line perl script to deal with
the networking requirement)._

</quote>
[http://groups.google.com/group/comp.text.tex/browse_thread/t...](http://groups.google.com/group/comp.text.tex/browse_thread/thread/4a33db740c9e6bad)

------
nickb
Horrible title :(

